# Amboyna cracking/Satabilizing



## monark88 (Mar 14, 2013)

Every Amboyna burl blank I have made-mostly with Majestic Jrs and N. sceptres- have cracked at the nib end and center band area. The wood was well seasoned over 2 years plus, in my possession.

2 questions/concerns if I may.

>What could I do to prevent this. I have just started turning again, after a 2 year hiatus and don't want to waste any more burl wood. Not to mention repairing several pens(6).

>I have just ore-ordered from Curtis, but would it matter anyway to stabilize Amboyna, given its oily/waxy properties. I also use Thuya burl, but have had no problems with this wood. Or any other wood for that matter, only with Amboyna.

Any ideas/comments are welcome. I use a pen press and a one ton press to press components into the wood.

Thanks Russ


----------



## Justturnin (Mar 14, 2013)

If its only cracking at the ends I would guess the fit is too tight and the brass is stretching and the wood is put in a bind that it cant hold in.  How much force does it take to press in the parts?  Make sure there is no glue in the tube and that it does not take excessive force to get it in.  I prefer to sand the tube/part so I can almost press it by hand the I add a drop of loctite to hold it in place.


----------



## monark88 (Mar 14, 2013)

that could be the problem, I don't really know. I'll start sanding the ends of brass tubes more. thanks
Russ


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 14, 2013)

Couple of different thoughts on stabilizing burls Russ; If the wood is hard and free of tiny occlusions, why stabilize?
On the other hand, I have yet to see a burl with a stable grain structure! There are some that say it helps and some that say it doesn't. Also make sure your parts are perfectly perpendicular to the tube...any angle deviation will deform the tube and could cause a crack.


----------



## monark88 (Mar 14, 2013)

Jim
I agree, I thought they were aligned, but obviously not. I couldn't come up with any other reason either, but wanted to see what others thought. I have since changed to the one ton press to keep things in better alignment-at least for me its easier. I never have cared much for the horizontal pen press anyway. thanks
Russ


----------

